# Different priced T-Jet track



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just got these in the mail today. Three boxes of Aurora Model Motoring 5 inch STRAIGHT ROADWAYS. They are all priced differently. $0.59, $0.60, and $0.75.



The $0.59 and $0.75 have striped track and the $0.60 pieces are not. I don't know what is under the $0.59 price sticker, I am not going to try and remove it.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot to mention, the $0.75 box has the zip code on it, the others do not.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

At one point Aurora stopped putting the strips on the track. My brother and I bought a set in '64 and a few extra pieces over the next couple of years and all had stripes on them. In '70 I got one of the first AFX sets for Christmas and it had lock and joiner track but there were no stripes on any of the pieces.

As for the prices, I think the main reason was this was the late '60's to very early '70's...inflation. Every time you turned around prices were going up on things (especially plastics and anything that used petroleum in the manufacturing process).


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

When you think about it, paying about 60 cents for a piece of track in the late 60s and early 70s was a LOT of money. Probably the equivilent of around $6-$7 today. While the prices seem low by today's standards (T-Jets were less than $3), that was a lot of money back then. In relative terms, I would say it was a more expensive hobby then than it is today. 

When I got my first job around 1974, minimum wage was $2.30. I worked 20 hours and took home about $33.

Joe


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

My first job in 72 the minimum wage was $1.60 but gas was $.24 cents a gallon too.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Fast forward to today and in many ways track is almost free! Or at least nickels on the dollar.And 9-inch curves are very much free for the taking (just pay shipping). LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gerome said:


> My first job in 72 the minimum wage was $1.60 but gas was $.24 cents a gallon too.


Man! How old are you?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

brownie374 said:


> man! How old are you?


57-1/2.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Gerome, you musta had REALLY Cheap Gas where you live, as I'm 55 yrs old, and when I started driving, gas was .50¢ /Gal. !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm 58, started driving in '71 and live in the Phi area and I recall getting 3 gallons plus change back for $1.00. I think the price was around 29 cents a gallon and someone pumped the gas and washed the windows. I know because I washed the windows and pumped the gas right down the street. LOL ah, the good ole days!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can remember my dad telling me this story.. His first car was a 32 Chevy rumble seat roadster, that he paid 15.00 for. All it needed was freeze plugs. There were 2 stations across the street from each other who were battling for sales... 13 gallons for a dollar!!!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I can remember my dad telling me this story.. His first car was a 32 Chevy rumble seat roadster, that he paid 15.00 for. All it needed was freeze plugs. There were 2 stations across the street from each other who were battling for sales... 13 gallons for a dollar!!!


When I was a kid I remember seeing a sign at a gas station that said "gas wars" and asked my dad what it meant. He said the station were competing to see who could go the lowest. That was at about $.15 per gallon.

Incidentally, the Walmart where I live had gas this morning at $3.07.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

My dad owned a small chain of convenience stores when I was growing up. In May of '73 he opened a new store and it was the first one he had with gas pumps. When we opened 'regular' (believe it or not 95 octane leaded gas) was 29.9 and premium (101 octane leaded) was 35.9. Later that summer prices started going up and regular went over .40 for the first time anyone including dad could recall. I remember one old curmudgeon saying "that's the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. I will never pay over .40 for gas". I guess he is still happy walking. Come to think of it he is probably one of those who swore he would quit smoking when cigs hit .70 a pack.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't even want to think about smokes... .50 a pack when I started... They're quickly approaching 10.00 a pack around here, and from what I've heard, were over 10.00 in NYC years ago. I roll my own and it comes out to about .95 a pack


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cigs*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't even want to think about smokes... .50 a pack when I started... They're quickly approaching 10.00 a pack around here, and from what I've heard, were over 10.00 in NYC years ago. I roll my own and it comes out to about .95 a pack


Joe, meaning no dis-respect, but you really ought to try quitting. Everything in your life will start improving.... If Bob....Zilla can Do it- so can You ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've quit three times Ralph. Once for 3 days shortly before I turned 16 (put my folks through hell for most of those 3 days), once for three days a couple years ago, and I quit for about a month early last year. All 3 times I quit cold turkey. The past two times I quit with minimal discomfort. Hardly any withdrawal symptoms, other than a sudden need to chew up big bags of lifesavers in a 24 hour period. Once you realize you can live without them, the side effects are a joke. BUT, it's very hard to not want to smoke when you really like to. Having them under my nose daily makes it difficult to not want them. Since the TM won't quit, I'd still have to deal with them. Having two 14 year old boys in the house only makes it harder...

Some day I'll try again. But the odds are unless the TM stops with me again, it'll be short lived.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree, the benefits are almost immediate. I know it is difficult in a household where there is another smoker, but, if you show enough stamina to quit so will the other!


----------

